# Shasta's 16th birthday!



## astrovan2487

Today is Shasta's 16th birthday and we had a big party to celebrate. I still remember the day I picked her up! I am really blessed to have a great friend like Shasta to share my life with. We have been through so much together, have moved 6+ times, military service, marriage, divorce, ect… She has taught me a lot over the years and she is really a great dog. I made her a moose shaped moose burger(her favorite), peanut butter dog ice cream, and dog cookies. Tomorrow I have off work so I could spoil her some more, didn't want to over do the junk food in one day! Her friends Penny and Naughty were there to celebrate, they each got their own, much smaller moose burger and a bit of ice cream. ...Naughty was not able to wear her birthday hat long enough for a picture. Maybe we will make it to 17?!


----------



## astrovan2487

forgot the pics...


----------



## Wags

Congrats on your 16 years together! Hopefully many more to come. It's amazing that she has lived that long, must be a pretty good life!


----------



## viking

Wow, 16! Happy Birthday Shasta! Super cute pics!

To what do you attribute her long, healthy life, aside from good genes and keeping her physically fit? Will you share your secrets!


----------



## Springbrz

Happy Sweet 16 Shasta  

What a beautiful, healthy and fit looking girl. So happy for you both.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Now that's very cool! Happy Birthday Shasta!


----------



## llombardo

How sweet!! Happy Birthday!! Looking good, 16 yrs is amazing


----------



## Shade

Happy birthday Shasta and hopefully many more


----------



## maxtmill

astrovan2487 said:


> Today is Shasta's 16th birthday and we had a big party to celebrate. I still remember the day I picked her up! I am really blessed to have a great friend like Shasta to share my life with. We have been through so much together, have moved 6+ times, military service, marriage, divorce, ect… She has taught me a lot over the years and she is really a great dog. I made her a moose shaped moose burger(her favorite), peanut butter dog ice cream, and dog cookies. Tomorrow I have off work so I could spoil her some more, didn't want to over do the junk food in one day! Her friends Penny and Naughty were there to celebrate, they each got their own, much smaller moose burger and a bit of ice cream. ...Naughty was not able to wear her birthday hat long enough for a picture. Maybe we will make it to 17?!


Sixteen! WOW! Happy Birthday, sweet girl! :hug:


----------



## kelbonc

:birthday:

*Happy **16th **Birthday Shasta!! *You truly are a beauty!! What a special burger - moose shaped and obviously delicious!! Enjoy all your birthday treats and all that extra spoiling!!


----------



## Loneforce

Happy Birthday Shasta!!! WOW 16 that is incredible!


----------



## LuckyMe2G

Awesome! :wub:


----------



## wolfy dog

Congratulations Shasta!!!! What an incredible age. I never heard that from a GSD. You both are so super, super lucky. Great DNA. Just curious what you feed and fed her and was she spayed and if yes, at what age?


----------



## Squeetie

Shasta is absolutely gorgeous! I hope you have a wonderful day off spoiling her even more today!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy 16th Birthday Shasta. Have another great year. Shasta is beautiful.Hope you enjoy your specail days!


----------



## MayzieGSD

16 is awesome! Any pics of her in her younger years?


----------



## astrovan2487

She was spayed at 5 years old, that's when I got her from the rescue. She ate Beneful and Costco brand dog food for most of her life before I knew any better, the past 4 years she's gotten taste of the wild mixed with homemade boiled venison, rice, egg, pumpkin and Springtime Inc. supplements mixed it. Here's some pics of her when she was young


----------



## JRC

Wow that is great!HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## wyoung2153

Happy Birthday Shasta!!!! What a beautiful girl!! So happy you have had all this time together! Hoping for more happy, healthy years to come for you both!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Wow what a great age!!!! Happy birthday and I hope she sees 17, what a great goal!


----------



## AddieGirl

Happy Birthday Shasta! How lucky you are to have her with you for so many years! Hoping for many more!


----------



## MayzieGSD

Aww  That's pretty awesome you adopted a 5 year old and have had 11 years with her.


----------



## Jenny720

Happy birthday golden girl!!!!


----------



## Tilly801

Happy Birthday! So great.


----------



## wolfstraum

Happy Birthday Shasta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


As the senior dog, you have responsibilities to raise the baby so stick around!!!!!!


Love the pictures! Moose meat!!!! Wow!

Lee


----------



## myshepharley

Happy Birthday Shasta!!!!! She is a beautiful girl, 16 yrs is awesome


----------

